# Sequin revolution



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

Hello Everyone,
My name is Peter from All American. Since sequin is new to many TSF members I would like to show you what sequin can do over Rhinestone and together.
Much more colors of choice and same all the time,
http://i899.photobucket.com/albums/ac191/mp19134/sequin012.jpg

http://i899.photobucket.com/albums/ac191/mp19134/sequin011.jpg


http://i899.photobucket.com/albums/ac191/mp19134/sequin010.jpg

http://i899.photobucket.com/albums/ac191/mp19134/sequin008.jpg

http://i899.photobucket.com/albums/ac191/mp19134/sequin007.jpg

http://i899.photobucket.com/albums/ac191/mp19134/sequin006.jpg

Sublimation
http://i899.photobucket.com/albums/ac191/mp19134/sequin005.jpg

http://i899.photobucket.com/albums/ac191/mp19134/sequin004.jpg

http://i899.photobucket.com/albums/ac191/mp19134/sequin003.jpg

http://i899.photobucket.com/albums/ac191/mp19134/sequin009.jpg


----------



## lben (Jun 3, 2008)

Doesn't sequin have to be sewn on?


----------



## Corel Whisperer (Sep 1, 2010)

and how much does the machine cost?


----------



## Corel Whisperer (Sep 1, 2010)

They have a machine on their site that is sewing them on.


----------



## Stitch-Up (May 26, 2007)

lben said:


> Doesn't sequin have to be sewn on?


Hotfix sequins?


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

lben said:


> Doesn't sequin have to be sewn on?


Nope! Threadless heat transfer motif. This is why it is revolutionary. 950/min.
AA factory in Korea


----------



## lben (Jun 3, 2008)

Really? I didn't know sequins came in hotfix? Wonder how that would work?


----------



## rhinestonetransf (Feb 11, 2009)

Will the machine do 2mm or only start at 3mm? Hard to get the detail without the 2mm.


----------



## Corel Whisperer (Sep 1, 2010)

allamerican said:


> Nope! Threadless heat transfer motif. This is why it is revolutionary. 950/min.


So the machine on your site is heat applying them as it does the design? Cool!


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

lben said:


> Really? I didn't know sequins came in hotfix? Wonder how that would work?


YouTube - AAprintsupply's Channel


----------



## Stitch-Up (May 26, 2007)

Corel Whisperer said:


> So the machine on your site is heat applying them as it does the design? Cool!


I've seen these machines in action at FESPA, Munich - very, very impressive.

If my memory serves me right, the sequins are applied to a slightly adhesive film and it's this that's heatpressed to the garment & peel away the film


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

rhinestonetransf said:


> Will the machine do 2mm or only start at 3mm? Hard to get the detail without the 2mm.


Yes to 2mm with change plates.
All American and logo are used 2mm

http://i899.photobucket.com/albums/ac191/mp19134/sequin013.jpg


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

Outline is Rhinestone. Inside is sequin. Very light and 8" x 8". Very easy to mix match. Same software was used on both.


----------



## JellyW (Apr 20, 2011)

Yes, sequins can be hotfix and they are in roll. There are sizes in 3MM, 4MM and 5MM in 30 colors. We have used the hotfix sequins to make designs with stones.


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

JellyW said:


> Yes, sequins can be hotfix and they are in roll. There are sizes in 3MM, 4MM and 5MM in 30 colors. We have used the hotfix sequins to make designs with stones.


Disagree,
2 ,2.5 (not ready yet). 3, 4, 5, 6, 7,not make 8, 9mm is available and all sizes are work with AA machine. Only machine can do this.
Color chart is posted first post.


----------



## JellyW (Apr 20, 2011)

Hello, i think that we are talking the different sequins even though they are all hotfix. Sequins i prefer to are connected with thread and there are glue "in" the thread, you cann't feel the glue before heat pressing , but they are hotfix when you iron on .

Jelly


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

Your technology has been here 20 years plus and work by hand only. Can't jump, no space between like rhinestone.
AA's new concept is works exactly same as rhinestone decoration. Your roll has limited for designing. 
This concept provide to rhinestone users in same fashion. Same software, same saved design to convert(not all), faster production, open for much more fashion industry and variety (see my 1st post), safe (no lead, child), light weight, inexpensive 1/10 of rhinestone price, better in wash, in sport or cheering no injury, flag, endless. This is why it is revolutionary! 
I export to China, Turkey many machines. Even China labor cannot keep up with this machine. No more import stuff from China? haha Joke.


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

This is the roll use for the AAS machine not you seeing on continue roll JelyW posted. 
3mm = 26500-27000 sequins = $3.50-$4.50/26500 = 0.??????/sqn











We are ready 100% on every size and colors. 3 isles like this.


----------



## JellyW (Apr 20, 2011)

Hi Peter, it is really something new to me as well .Interesting .Do you sell both AAS machine and sequins? Do you have any agent in China?

thanks .

Jelly


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

JellyW said:


> Hi Peter, it is really something new to me as well .Interesting .Do you sell both AAS machine and sequins? Do you have any agent in China?
> 
> thanks .
> 
> Jelly


Yes we do Ever Bright in Dongguan. They have Hong Kong, Shanghai, Beijing offices also. 86-13902647888. he still awake, 
David Wang. Tell him my discount, hahaha.
Matter of fact I am going there in couple days for meeting more fun and food.


----------

